
How I've captured all them ssh passwords - bechampion
https://hackernoon.com/how-ive-captured-all-passwords-trying-to-ssh-into-my-server-d26a2a6263ec
======
gbon
I did the same, with an openssh patch:
[https://github.com/gbonacini/openssh_password_logger](https://github.com/gbonacini/openssh_password_logger)

------
thinkMOAR
"logs out" did you mean, 'logs' or 'lock out'?

~~~
zeeZ
From context: writes login attempts to a log file.

The CB-TLDR is SSH does not write passwords to log files by default, this is
what they changed so it does, and you won't believe what happened next.

------
booi
how did you get my password hunter2

